# FB exploration



## moricecrys (Dec 28, 2009)

If my doctor makes an incision to explore for FB, yet none is found, wouldn't that be considered E/M only. 

We can't bill the FB removal code, because no FB was found, right?

Please help?

or if we remove cotton from the ear, again this is only E/M, no incision was made.

We can't bill the FB removal CPT code, due to no incision was made?


----------

